# some questions about Havanese



## lastresort (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi new to the forum. Me and my family are looking at getting a Havanese, but after our search we have relized that they are expensive dogs, which hubby said it is fine we will spend the money. Well my questions are why would someone only register their litter or dogs with the Ckc and not the AKc? Also if a puppy has eye problems does that mean all the other puppies might have problems too even if they have been checked by a vet and nothing shows up? Oh sorry but one more question, I understand that their hair is a lot of work to keep from matting, but if you do keep up with it does their hair stay as soft as when they are puppies when they get older? Thanks for everything. :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

(Assuming you aren't talking about the Canadian Kennel Club, but the lesser known registry in the U.S.) They may register with the CKC because they cannot prove parentage of one of the ancestors or one of the parents (or ancestors) wasn't a purebred Havanese. All the dogs must be purebreds to be registered with AKC.

Some eye problems are congenital, so it depends on what is wrong with the puppy. You can always verify CERF (eye testing) results and look through the relatives to see if it pops up in more than one. Some eye problems still pop up despite all the testing.

Coat textures differ quite a bit. Some coats stay really nice. Some coats change drastically with maturity.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum! You should be able to find many answers here to any question you can think of..... and then some! 

CKC is Canadian Kennel Club and the AKC is American Kennel Club, so a Cdn. breeder wouldn't need to register a litter/dog with AKC, and vice versa.

Grooming is a huge issue if you decide to let the coat grow some. If you keep your dog in a "puppy cut", shaved to an inch or so, then combing should be easy. You can get away with combing/brushing a couple of times a week. A longer coat will require daily combing, esp. in the "blowing coat" stage, which can occur twice in the first year or two. It can be a challenge, but if you start combing your puppy from day one, then it shouldn't be a huge ordeal. There are a gazillion tips in the "Grooming" section in the forum.

What you should do first, is look in the "Breeder" section, in the threads with advice as to what to look for, what to ask of any breeder of Havanese. There are sites to check out in regards to health testing that is important to know. Things like eye problems can be hereditary or not..... if the dam and sire are tested and results are posted, then you can check to see how they rate. You'll find that info in the 'breeer' section as well.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I did a Google seach for "ckc" and found some info that suggests that we need more information. I found this that I had never heard of:
http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/Registration.aspx
Looks like there is more than one CKC.

What sort of eye problem did the one puppy have?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Continental Kennel Club (CKC) has an "open" registry and will register mixed breed dogs for the purpose of breeding them.

The Canadian Kennel Club (also the CKC) is for Canadian purebred dogs.


----------



## lastresort (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi and thanks it is the Continental kennel club. Also the puppy had cataracts. After the lady told me that one of the puppies tested for cataracts and that puppy she gave a way for free. I did not call her any more.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Speechless. Sad. Angry.


----------



## lastresort (Dec 9, 2008)

Are cataracts in puppies normal? Also everyone of the breeders that I have talked to about their puppies say they all have health testing, and one lady said she could not remember her vets name, which really sent a red flag my way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lastresort said:


> Are cataracts in puppies normal? Also everyone of the breeders that I have talked to about their puppies say they all have health testing, and one lady *said she could not remember her vets name*, which really sent a red flag my way.


Yikes!! Red flag is right! How can anyone not remember their vet?? Although most vets won't divulge a lot of information, saying it's confidential, you can get a general idea of the health of that breeders' pets.

Even if a breeder SAYS they health test, it is only by looking at www.offa.org for CERF results: http://www.offa.org/cerfdata.html Then there's the CHIC: http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/ IF a breeder has tested and has results posted there, you can see for yourself what they are. If not, then I'd wonder why not...... it's one thing to say they test, but another to prove it. Don't be afraid to ask to see results.

A good breeder will ask almost as many questions of you than you will of them. They want their puppy in a good home and will want to make sure that happens, not just for a quick sale.

The different acronyms can sound quite impressive and be very confusing!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, cataracts in puppies are not normal.


----------

